# ***Obsidian' s Note 2 Thread*** I'm back people. Let's have some fun



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

*

**Obsidian's Note 2 Thread**​​**

**All Download and Thread Links In Post 2 & 3**

*This thread will be for discussing all things that don't exactly fit in anywhere else. Including Off Topic

*Link wise It will include everything that you need for your Note 2

*Including Themes/Mods/Kernels/Apps(Stock and Otherwise) 
​**For those of you that don't know who I am I've been a part of the Moto family of phones since the OG Droid. I'm most known for my Bionic support threads. If you do know me you'll what this thread will be about and also know that I never put people down for asking (what others may feel are) dumb questions

**(Post #2) Contains Direct Download Links

**(Post #3) Contains Thread Links and a Link to one of my Bionic Support Threads

My good friend Freddy0872 will be helping me with this endeavor and hopefully we'll find some other knowledgeable people to create a killer thread community like we had with the Bionic. *


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

_*Direct Download Links 
*_​_
*Transparency Mod/Theme for Jelly'Beans' by @Ohh_Trenton *

Flash This 1st to Activate Mod: Download Link

*Flash The Link Above 1st Followed By One Of These:*

100% Transparency: Download Link
75% Transparency: Download Link
50% Transparency: Download Link
25% Transparency: Download Link
0% Transparency: Download Link

*THEMES for TW *

PCB Theme for TW based Roms by @o0BlacknesS0o: Download Link

[Aroma]Elegant Theme for TW based Roms by @ForeverSupra: Download Link

[Aroma]Illuminate Theme for TW based Roms by @ForeverSupra: Download Link

[Aroma]Universal TW Themes by @icedventimocha: [URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...da-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43903616/a_


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

_*Thread Links*​
*[MOD][HALO]***For "Beans" Rom** by @Ohh_Trenton:
Link To Thread

*[MOD][MMS]***AOSP MMS** for All TW Roms by @Ohh_Trenton:
Link To Thread

*[MOD][AUDIO][OTHERS]***Assassin Resurection Mods** by: @wesamothman
Link To Thread 
Thx @sshafranko for finding this thread again

*[MOD][AUDIO]* **Hot Audio Mod** by: @EdgaBimbam
Link To Thread 
Thx @jrbxx7  for finding this thread again

*[MOD][KEYBOARD]***Samsung Keyboard Themes** by Team Nocturnal:
Link To Thread

*[THEME*]**PCB "Circuit Board" Theme** by: @o0BlacknesS0o:
Link To Thread 
Thx @BoostedB18C for finding this thread again

*[THEME]*** @Ohh_Trenton's Transparency Theme** 
Link To Post

*[THEME]***Elegant Theme** by @ForeverSupra:
Link To Thread

*[THEME]***Illuminate Theme** by @ForeverSupra: 
Link To Thread

*[THEME]***[AROMA]Universal TW Themes** by @icedventimocha:
Link To Thread_​


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a wip the formatting didn't transfer from Droid-Hive correctly but I'll work on it. It's good to be back at a familiar place where the mods allow the community to build the forum not micro manage it with overzealous mods like at xda

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll also be changing the links to direct to the threads here

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------



## rhaneyjr (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this all for a certain rom or any 4.3 roms?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

This is for TW roms. Mainly Beans but they should all work on TW. I need to finish this OP. The OP and Droid-Hive is done if you hang out over there. But the html format isn't the same so I have to edit some stuff.

Hangouts [email protected] Twitter @Obsidian_22


----------

